# RGM-84 Harpoon Antiship Missile



## FastTrax (Jan 7, 2022)

www.navy.mil/Resources/Fact-Files/Display-FactFiles/Article/2168358/harpoon-missile/

www.boeing.com/history/products/agm-84d-harpoon-missile.page

https://missilethreat.csis.org/missile/harpoon

www.naval-technology.com/projects/harpoon-block-ii-anti-ship-missile/

https://military-history.fandom.com/wiki/Harpoon_(missile)

www.19fortyfive.com/2021/12/harpoon-the-best-anti-ship-missile-ever/

https://news.usni.org/2018/07/30/na...o-highlights-ground-to-ship-strike-capability

www.weaponsystems.net/system/583-RGM-84+Harpoon

www.timesofisrael.com/navy-blows-up-decommissioned-ship-with-harpoon-missiles/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harpoon_(missile)


----------



## oldpeculier (Jan 8, 2022)

The Harpoon was added to the S3-B when the ASW mission, along with the SENSO, were eliminated from the S3-A. 

https://www.military.com/equipment/s-3b-viking


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 8, 2022)

oldpeculier said:


> The Harpoon was added to the S3-B when the ASW mission, along with the SENSO, were eliminated from the S3-A.
> 
> https://www.military.com/equipment/s-3b-viking


It appears that different variants of the Harpoon are being reconfigured for attack sub duty. Was or is the S3-B used as a buddy store system for refueling other carrier aircraft? If so it would have to be interesting to say the least. When videotapes were around I had a tape about flight deck action on the Nimitz Carrier Group. To me the best part was the trap landings. The aircraft looked like Eagles ready to scoop up their victims. Take care and enjoy the weekend.


----------



## oldpeculier (Jan 8, 2022)

The S3-B was after my time, so I don't know without research which variant of the Harpoon was deployed then. They changed the mission of the "B" away from ASW and it became a surface warfare platform. The Harpoon deployed then was probably not used on submarines, unless surfaced (doubtful) but surface targets. Some S3s were used as tankers in later years, and I think it was used as a COD also.

I was a AW SENSO with VS-32 flying in the S3-A version doing what the jet was designed to do, namely, Anti Submarine Warfare. The jet had a high wide wing that allowed it to fly slow and loiter which was advantageous in ASW. Never heard them described as Eagles before. Have a good weekend yourself.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 8, 2022)

Actually I was referring to the A7's, F8's, F14's and the lethal looking F/A-18's. I saw a fascinating Youtube video of a Marine AV-8B taking off and landing on a carrier. Straight up, a flyby then straight down on the deck. I like the way they bounce. Last year I posted an interesting video on this very subforum of an AV-8B that had a broken landing gear so the flight deck crew had to place a box on the deck so the nose would not get damaged while landing. I'll repost it later tonight. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## jerry old (Jan 8, 2022)

Nice to see you posting again.
As always neat stuff, but the poor taxpayers (us) has to pay for the upgrades (moan).


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 8, 2022)

jerry old said:


> Nice to see you posting again.
> As always neat stuff, but the poor taxpayers (us) has to pay for the upgrades (moan).



Uh oh. Glad to be back. I missed you playmates. Seems some appear to be MIA. I posted a blurb on the family/relationship subforum about it.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 8, 2022)

Here ya go:

www.boeing.com/history/products/av-8-harrier-ii.page

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/mcDonnell_Douglas_AV-8B_Harrier_II


----------

